# kilig



## zhonglin

What is kilig 

"kinikilig siya nang makita niya ako" - if there's no direct translation, what would be the closest translation? Salamat


----------



## DotterKat

She was [*all atingle* / *thrilled to bits*] when she saw me. 
She got *all tingly* when she saw me.
She got very *excited* when she saw me.


----------



## zhonglin

Thank you for your advice, are all these commonly used in AE?


----------

